# Anyone modding the old Novatac 120 lights?



## vic303 (Sep 8, 2019)

Hi all, I found my old Novatac the other day, after several moves. It's the SPA Defense series 120. I'd like to find someone to put in a better led, and to buy a regular, non-remote tailcap. Can you recommend someone, who would have the parts?

Thanks.
Located in Texas,USA.


----------



## id30209 (Sep 8, 2019)

I'm in the phase of shaping Noctigon to fit my Novatac but i a bit too far from you.
PM sent with info


----------



## LedTed (Sep 8, 2019)

vic303 said:


> Hi all, I found my old Novatac the other day, after several moves. It's the SPA Defense series 120. I'd like to find someone to put in a better led, and to buy a regular, non-remote tailcap. Can you recommend someone, who would have the parts?
> 
> Thanks.
> Located in Texas,USA.



Like the update idea. One better. Someone on BLF put an entire FW3X into a Novatac.


----------



## peter yetman (Sep 9, 2019)

Try CRX, he's in Edinburgh but he's good....
https://www.candlepowerforums.com/v...0T-Triple-Nichia-219C-H17Fx-18350-Tail-Clicky

P

PS I'm not inferring that Edinburgh is a bad place, in fact it's the opposite, just that it may seem a long way to send a light.


----------



## CRX_ (Sep 10, 2019)

Edinburgh NovaTacs


----------

